# "Antitrust" the movie



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 22, 2002)

anyone freaking LOVE this movie as much as I do!?

i love this movie! it's so exhilerating!!!!!!!!! the fact that this could be happening is hella cool!!!!!!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 22, 2002)

funny you bring that up... i was recently looking at a list of movies, and wasn't familiar with that one. It was good? should i watch it?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 22, 2002)

OH GOD THAT MOVIE IS EXCELLENT!

sorta like the story of Microsoft... there is a large monopolistic corporation called NURV (stands for Never Underestimate Radical Vision) headed by a guy named Gary Winston (sorta like Bill Gates... he's the head guy). They mention Bill Gates in this movie, trying to make it seem like it's not related and that this large company NURV is bigger than Microsoft. Anyways, NURV is being investigated by the DOJ. Gary Winston hires a kid named Milo to help him with their major project, Synapse, which will link all digital communication devices together in real time. After a while, Milo picks up that NURV is.......

i'll leave it at that.... 

this movie is extremely excellent for anyone that loves a tech movie which incorperates drama and intensity about this cutthroat business...

two words... GET IT!

you won't regret it!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 22, 2002)

Milo (RYAN PHILLIPPE) is an idealistic young computer genius with an artist girlfriend (CLAIRE FORLANI) and a golden future. Hes about to launch a start-up company with his friend Teddy, when hes recruited by NURV, a multi-billion dollar corporation, run by his professional hero, Gary Winston (TIM ROBBINS).

Winston takes a personal interest in Milo. He needs his brilliance to stay ahead of the field in the race for convergence. There is no second place. For Milo its a dream come true, a chance to become a legend in his own right. Its hard to disappoint Teddy, but their offer is too good to refuse.

With a talented new colleague (RACHAEL LEIGH COOK), Milo is soon caught up in the exciting challenge of realizing Winstons vision. Winston is an inspired mentor and no problem remains unsolved for long, but new developments are brought to Milo with such speed and frequency, he begins to doubt their source.

Tragedy strikes and Milos doubts become suspicions. It looks as if the company will stop at nothing to win. He investigates and the consequences become more and more unnerving, until there is no one left to trust and this twenty-first century David stands alone against Goliath. 


http://www.antitrustthemovie.com/


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 22, 2002)

I LOVE THAT MOVIE SOOOOO MUCH! 

I really need to buy it, preferably on DVD.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 22, 2002)

i downloaded a DIVX movie of the first half of the movie... it's off someone's camcorder in a theater, so half of the screen is cut off, but it works until i can get the $$$ to buy the DVD


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 23, 2002)

The DVD is like $13.50 on Amazon.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *anyone freaking LOVE this movie as much as I do!?
> 
> i love this movie! it's so exhilerating!!!!!!!!! the fact that this could be happening is hella cool!!!!!! *



hmmm havent seen a movie in a while...is this old or new ? who plays in it? maybe I will go out and rent the DVD


----------



## dricci (Apr 23, 2002)

It's a very good movie that covers monopolies and open source. I rented the DVD last year.


----------



## rinse (Apr 23, 2002)

i give this movie a mediocre rating at best. i found it very predictable.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 23, 2002)

I loved anti trust! I own it on dvd. It's not about a company LIKE microsoft or a guy LIKE Bill Gates. It's exactly the same they just changed the names! Too bad there was no Steve Ballmer though.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 23, 2002)

true.....

would that mean Synapse is like *.net*?


----------



## Izzy (Apr 23, 2002)

I have this movie on DVD...it's pretty good.  

I must admit though, what got me to even look at getting it was seeing Rachael Leigh Cook on the cover


----------



## divibisan (Apr 24, 2002)

It was OK, but not that good. The only thing about it that I recommend seeing it for is the connection with Microsoft


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *I must admit though, what got me to even look at getting it was seeing Rachael Leigh Cook on the cover  *



you know that scene where her and "milo" do their "thing"....

THEY SHOULD HAVE LEFT THAT IN THE MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzy (Apr 24, 2002)

LOL...I'm sure most people wouldn't have complained if it had been


----------



## Trik (Apr 28, 2002)

THAT MOVIE IS VERY GOOD I LIKE HOW IT REFLECTS ON MICROSOFT SO MUCH .
VERY GOOD MOVIE ANY COMPUTER LOVEING PERSON SHOULD SEE IT


----------



## voice- (May 4, 2002)

saw the movie today, I love it!!!


----------

